# Photorealistic paintings



## Luddly Neddite

27 Stunning Works Of Art You Won't Believe Aren't Photographs

I worked most of today on a commissioned painting and was feeling pretty good about it until I looked at these. 

Gives me something to aspire to ...

_... great heavy sigh ..._


`


----------



## Zoom-boing

Wow!  Incredible, hard to believe they're not photos.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

3 paintings by Alessandro Sannino


----------



## Mr. H.

My brother does these kinds of works, but mostly nature settings like landscapes.

Hey Lud, care to share your piece?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sergei Marshennikov


----------



## MaryL

Photo realism has been a constant on the art scene for years. The talent that it takes is impressive . Looking  at the work of these artists is remarkable. As an artist myself, I just don't get photo realism . Weeks and months spent being a glorified copy machine? I will take the work of Salvador Dali or Edward Hopper over any of these guys.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

art sale art buy - Goldfish inspiration 3D Art
Japanese artist does some innovative 3d works by hand.

Guy on CNN think it was showing off some new tablet device with art app drew Morgan Freeman in photo realistic quality, was very impressive.


----------



## pbel

MaryL said:


> Photo realism has been a constant on the art scene for years. The talent that it takes is impressive . Looking  at the work of these artists is remarkable. As an artist myself, I just don't get photo realism . Weeks and months spent being a glorified copy machine? I will take the work of Salvador Dali or Edward Hopper over any of these guys.



I tend to agree...Spending 6-12 months on one painting is a journey. Five to seven hours and I'm done. The faster I paint, the more kinetic energy I capture, but your style needs to fit your persona and comfort level.


----------



## longknife

These are absolutely beautiful works of art.

However, I agree that all those hours - maybe weeks - to come up with that kind of realism is kind of a waste of talent in these days of technological advances.

I know it sounds corny, but I prefer some of the simple stuff you can watch that guy paint on Saturday or Sunday mornings on TV. I also like the ones of the lighted windows.


----------



## MaryL

There is a certain level of technical proficiency here, a skill set, that is almost superhuman to achieve. I certainly appreciate that.  But is that ART? Of course it is. Oliver Sacks reported the savantic skills of a young boy that could  draw pictures of London JUST FROM MEMORY! People carve images into rice.  There are people that use the etch-a-sketch to create near photographic images&#8230;.I never understood Jackson Pollock, and the school of abstractionism, either. ART is something of the soul, the heart, passion.  If people feel moved to mimic the art of photography, there is a whole world open to that.  Who hasn&#8217;t at one time or other, copied a photo? Used to be, that kind of thing was discouraged in the art community. It was cheating. A lie. I see it as, another source of  inspiration. Savants like Rembrandt to Rockwell. Just as worthy of note.


----------



## Iceweasel

MaryL said:


> Photo realism has been a constant on the art scene for years. The talent that it takes is impressive . Looking  at the work of these artists is remarkable. As an artist myself, I just don't get photo realism . Weeks and months spent being a glorified copy machine? I will take the work of Salvador Dali or Edward Hopper over any of these guys.


Yep. I can get close to photo realism but for me art should reveal the method involved. I want to see some brush strokes, otherwise a camera can do it quicker. That isn't to say it isn't very impressive, especially those who do it in 3D and make videos, fine craftsmanship but that isn't what I consider art.


----------



## pbel

MaryL said:


> There is a certain level of technical proficiency here, a skill set, that is almost superhuman to achieve. I certainly appreciate that.  But is that ART? Of course it is. Oliver Sacks reported the savantic skills of a young boy that could  draw pictures of London JUST FROM MEMORY! People carve images into rice.  There are people that use the etch-a-sketch to create near photographic images&#8230;.I never understood Jackson Pollock, and the school of abstractionism, either. ART is something of the soul, the heart, passion.  If people feel moved to mimic the art of photography, there is a whole world open to that.  Who hasn&#8217;t at one time or other, copied a photo? Used to be, that kind of thing was discouraged in the art community. It was cheating. A lie. I see it as, another source of  inspiration. Savants like Rembrandt to Rockwell. Just as worthy of note.



Franz Hals could look at a subject portrait, go in another room and come back with a finished painting that was photographic in 20 minutes before cameras were invented, yet considered a second tier painter.

Great paintings have idealistic intellectualism in them in my view, or the message is greater than the craft involved. Look at Grandma Moses, great painter, little craft.


----------



## MaryL

Banksy,  that icon  of current  form of street art, graphitii. Worthy of note, too.  side note. People used to create art on caves  of Lasacoux.  But is it art?  Yes.  But when someone  vandalizes  your  property without your permission . that is art too. Or is it?  What is art ?


----------



## pbel

MaryL said:


> Banksy,  that icon  of current  form of street art, graphitii. Worthy of note, too.  side note. People used to create art on caves  of Lasacoux.  But is it art?  Yes.  But when someone  vandalizes  your  property without your permission . that is art too. Or is it? * What is art *?



Art is the magical moment when someone gazes at the soul of the subject matter and sees it clearly...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

MaryL said:


> Banksy,  that icon  of current  form of street art, graphitii. Worthy of note, too.  side note. People used to create art on caves  of _*Lasacoux*_.  But is it art?  Yes.  But when someone  vandalizes  your  property without your permission . that is art too. Or is it?  What is art ?



I believe you may mean *Lascaux*. 

We're taking an extended trip to France and Belgium in May and the prehistoric art caves are at the top of the list. The website is just beautiful -

Lascaux

Its in French but easy to understand. Turn up your speakers and enjoy the trip.



`


----------



## syrenn

nice!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Luddly Neddite said:


> 27 Stunning Works Of Art You Won't Believe Aren't Photographs
> 
> I worked most of today on a commissioned painting and was feeling pretty good about it until I looked at these.
> 
> Gives me something to aspire to ...
> 
> _... great heavy sigh ..._
> 
> 
> `



Unfuckingreal.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

longknife said:


> These are absolutely beautiful works of art.
> 
> However, I agree that all those hours - maybe weeks - to come up with that kind of realism is kind of a waste of talent in these days of technological advances.
> 
> I know it sounds corny, but I prefer some of the simple stuff you can watch that guy paint on Saturday or Sunday mornings on TV. I also like the ones of the lighted windows.



Guy with the 70s afro? Ya he was fun to watch and listen to.


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## featherlite

These are all freakin' amazing. There is so much unique talent out in the world..

The quicker I do art projects the more beautiful they turn out.
Excessive planning stresses me out lol


----------



## pbel

MaryL said:


> Photo realism has been a constant on the art scene for years. The talent that it takes is impressive . Looking  at the work of these artists is remarkable. As an artist myself, I just don't get photo realism . Weeks and months spent being a glorified copy machine? I will take the work of Salvador Dali or Edward Hopper over any of these guys.


I agree, especially those two!


----------



## pbel

MaryL said:


> Photo realism has been a constant on the art scene for years. The talent that it takes is impressive . Looking  at the work of these artists is remarkable. As an artist myself, I just don't get photo realism . Weeks and months spent being a glorified copy machine? I will take the work of Salvador Dali or Edward Hopper over any of these guys.


My friend David Brega does this, but it takes six months...


----------

